# Snowmen for sale:



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

FOR SALE: unassembled snowmen and igloos in the yard at my house...you pick up and put together. Shipping not available.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL!!! No thanks, got plenty of my own!!  hehe


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea, I am with you. I have had plenty. It's like, do people in Alaska need ice. LOL


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:applaud: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

jdgray716 said:


> have had plenty. It's like, do people in Alaska need ice


actually, sure! :greengrin:

the Iditarod re-start is in Wasilla, but the last 8 years we didnt have enough snow to have it here so everyone drives another 30 miles up to Willow and re-starts on a river. 
Anchorage, where the first start is, always has plenty of snow since theyre right on the inlet.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Let's do a little trade. 
Snowmen for mud.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

that is hilarious - there was actually someone who put snow on ebay last year from our city!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: Hmmm....I like the "assembly required" pitch!
Looking alot like Crescent has done a good job with your head!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Hahahha! Weve had plenty but Ive never thought of this! Hilarious


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too funny...... :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

:slapfloor: some assembly required,, tooooo cute, I like that. I have some snow for sale or give away to ,, about 2 foot of the stuff and I will not miss it when it's ALL gone..  Any news on that silly girl of yours that is holding out in the baby department??? Inquiring minds are wondering.. :whatgoat:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

SHE KIDDED! Check out the birth announcement page....


----------

